# TOGETHER'S "FUN IN THE SUN" Picnic



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

It's that time again; to mark your calendars for yet another great picnic to be held on *Sunday, May 28th 2006* .
And in order to accomadate all, and to avoid last years overflow, we are looking for a better location. This way we are not shut down early. We'll post the location as soon as possible.

:cheesy: Hope to see you there.

P.S. Just to let you know we will be raffling a complete hydraulic set-up (minus the batteries). A car stereo system. A new set of 13x7-100 spoke. And don't forget the tug-o-war for cash.


2/3/06 As for the location: Good ol' Elysian Park........
So be there early</span> <span style=\'color:blue\'> P.S. Don't forget your B.B.Q.s


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

OLD MEMORIES will be there


----------



## aladdin79 (Aug 26, 2005)

Why are you taking it some where else ? I thought Eylsian Park was a Happening spot for Picnics.


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

IS THE SPOT NO MATTER WHAT! IF THE HUDA SHOWS MOVE IT UP TO THE WATER TANK BY THE NEW BASEBALL FIELD ON TOP, THERES ALOT OF PARKING!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@Jan 26 2006, 12:36 AM~4704637
> * ELYSIAN PK. IS THE SPOT NO MATTER WHAT! IF THE HUDA SHOWS MOVE IT UP TO THE WATER TANK BY THE NEW BASEBALL FIELD ON TOP, THERES ALOT OF PARKING!
> *


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by d Elegance_@Jan 24 2006, 02:14 AM~4689708
> *It's that time again; to mark your calendars for yet another great picnic to be held on Sunday, May 28th.
> And in order to accomadate all, and to avoid last years overflow, we are looking for a better location.  This way we are not shut down early.  We'll post the location as soon as possible.
> 
> ...


i always liked SANTA FE DAMM.

just my 2 cents


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

THE DAM IS COOL BUT THE COPS CLOSE THAT SHIT EARLY AND GIVE TICKETS. IF THEY CATCH YOU HOP YOUR CAR YOUR THREW.


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:thumbsup: GOODTIMES EAST LOS WILL BE THIER.


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)

What about El Dorado Park?


----------



## aladdin79 (Aug 26, 2005)

If Elysian Park is the spot then why move from there. It"s just like taking the L.A. Super Show to Las Vegas. Come on now ?


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

kings of kings cc will be there


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Epics Car Club will be there...!!!


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

DUKES PASADENA ALL UP IN IT


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

SO WHERE IS IT?


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

Just to let you know that we will be raffling a complete hydraulic set-up (minus the batteries). A sound system for a car. New set of 13x7 - 100 spoke. And don't forget the tug-o-war.


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

SO WHERE DO I BUY MY WINNING TICKETS IN ADVANCE! SOUNDS GOOD :biggrin: MAYBE I CAN WIN THEM ALL AND HAVE A REASON TO BUY ANOTHER CAR!


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

We'll be there ! ! !


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by d Elegance_@Jan 23 2006, 07:14 PM~4689708
> *It's that time again; to mark your calendars for yet another great picnic to be held on Sunday, May 28th 2006 .
> And in order to accomadate all, and to avoid last years overflow, we are looking for a better location.  This way we are not shut down early.  We'll post the location as soon as possible.
> 
> ...


2/3/06 As for the location: good ol Elysian Park..... so be there early</span><span style=\'color:blue\'> P.S. Don't forget your B.B.Q.s


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## BIG DADDY CADDY (Dec 31, 2005)

Whats up Angel , It's Big Daddy Moe !!! It's kool 2 see u guys posting up on this web site. I have to work that day but maybe ill jus say fuck it and support my homies for that day , all posted up in my caddy , hope 2 see u there ......BIG DADDY CADDY ...TOGETHER L.A. POR VIDA !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## superrodo (Feb 19, 2006)

Marti from Togheter is still salling this Wagon for the lowest price of $11,000 OBO please contact at (626) 757-7013


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2006)

SAN FERNANDO VALLEY ''GOOD TIMES'' WILL BE THERE...


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

LA's FINEST CC. will be there hommies


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

[attachmentid=487467]I'LL BE THERE :biggrin: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Elusive C.C. will be representing


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## rollerzonlyoc2ie (Jun 29, 2004)

hi guys it cheryl from rollerztell marty and all the guys i said hi


i donated the trophy last year i will do it again


so tell marty to call me k



> _Originally posted by d Elegance_@Jan 23 2006, 08:14 PM~4689708
> *It's that time again; to mark your calendars for yet another great picnic to be held on Sunday, May 28th 2006 .
> And in order to accomadate all, and to avoid last years overflow, we are looking for a better location.  This way we are not shut down early.  We'll post the location as soon as possible.
> 
> ...


----------



## clumzy (Mar 7, 2006)

this is from SuspectS C.C. just to find out when and where r u guys having your picnic. P.S reply back with more info. From vp Clumzy.


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clumzy_@Mar 17 2006, 01:33 PM~5068668
> *this is from SuspectS C.C. just to find out when and where r u guys having your picnic. P.S reply back with more info. From vp Clumzy.
> *


<span style=\'color:red\'>It's our annual Picnic and it's the Sunday of Memorial Day Weekend at Elysian Park</span>


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

I will be there for sure


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)




----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

Will the Boys from Techniques Hold their title.....

And the Ladies from Kings of Kings hold theirs....


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by d Elegance_@Mar 18 2006, 09:17 PM~5077546
> *Will the Boys from Techniques Hold their title.....
> *


What do think. Looks like the homeboys have to start warming up already by hitting the Buffets. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:wave: :thumbsup:!!!SEE YOU THERE HOMIEZ!!! :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Mar 19 2006, 03:55 AM~5078980
> *Is that the way we keep fit????   :cheesy:
> :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:*


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi! :wave:


----------



## clumzy (Mar 7, 2006)

Hope to see u guys there and yes Elysian Park is the way to go from SuspectS C.C.


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

Bump!!!


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

T
T
T!


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by d Elegance_@Jan 23 2006, 08:14 PM~4689708
> *It's that time again; to mark your calendars for yet another great picnic to be held on Sunday, May 28th 2006 .
> And in order to accomadate all, and to avoid last years overflow, we are looking for a better location.  This way we are not shut down early.  We'll post the location as soon as possible.
> 
> ...



GREAT SHOW.... ALL THE TIMERS WILL BE THIER....


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

WAS UP WITH MY WINNING TICKETS?I.LL BUY THEM NOW SO YOU CAN JUST DROP OFF ALL MY GOODIES HERE!


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*Look for the BIG BLUE wrecking crew Tug-of-War Champions. Our members are in training as we speak. What is it lunch time right now? (haha).* 



If you have never made it out to a Together picnic. Put that date on your to do list.


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

L.A's FINEST CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE REPPIN THE STREETS OF L.A


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

Bump! :biggrin:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

LOOKS LIKE ITS GONNA BE GOOD! SEEMS LIKE ELYSIAN IS GONNA BE HAPPENING THI MONTH.


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Happy Cinco de Mayo!!


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

EEPIN ELYSIAN HAPPENUNG THIS YEAR!!!</span>


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

LOOKING FORWARD 2 IT GOT TO GET THEIR EARLY FOR THAT 1


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

TOGETHER CHICAGO will b there 2 :biggrin:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>Its coming quick and we are planning on hitting it hard. We will be supporting the homies from Together car club for sure. </span>*


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

DUKE'S PASA. WILL BE THIER


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

STRICTLY FAMILY WILL BE THERE


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

WERES THE BEER RAFFLE... :biggrin:


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@May 11 2006, 12:35 AM~5407610
> *WERES THE BEER RAFFLE...  :biggrin:
> *


jesse just invited me ,so i`ll bring the Tecates


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@May 11 2006, 12:46 AM~5407653
> *jesse just invited me ,so i`ll bring the Tecates
> *


WE ROLLIN HOMMIE DONT TRIP 

''GOOD TIMES'' coming out strong this year see yah all there


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

angel do you want us 2 bring the chips :tongue:


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevybubble_@May 11 2006, 05:39 AM~5408056
> *angel do you want us 2 bring the chips :tongue:
> *


Good to hear....Who all is coming????
P.S. Can you bring one of those famous Chicago Style Thick Crust Pizza???


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

:roflmao: pizza


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

THIS SOLO RIDERWILL BE THERE!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

GOODTIMES SAN FERNANDO WILL BE THERE WITH THE REST OF THE FAMILIE


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

Uniques Car club will be there.


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

ttt for the homies


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

GOODTIMES LOS ANGELES WILL BE THERE


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@May 13 2006, 02:49 PM~5422599
> *GOODTIMES LOS ANGELES WILL BE THERE
> *




''GOOD TIMES ''SAN FERNANDO VALLEY WILL BE THERE ALSO


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

along with east la chapt and orange county chapt will be there


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

!!!KINGS OF KINGS!!!  WILL BE THERE TOO :biggrin: NO PUES SI :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

will be there :biggrin:


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

TTT :worship:


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

Count Down....2 more weeks
Are you ready????? :cheesy:


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

IM ALL PACKED :cheesy:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

IT LOOKS LIKE THE HOMIES FROM GOODTIMES ARE ROLLING DEEP! SEE U ALL THERE.


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

I GOT 2 FROZEN PIZZAS COMING 4 ANGEL HOPE ME AND THE GUYS DONT GET HUNGRY ON THE PLANE :tongue: uffin:


----------



## IMPERIALS CAR CLUB (Sep 15, 2002)

Hey Angel - can you rope us a spot when you get there at 3 in the morning, were rollin' in about 1pm. :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 14 2006, 06:10 PM~5428787
> *along with east la chapt and orange county chapt will be there
> *


shit vato loco !~!!!!!

ill be there 2 !!!!!

i just got my ride ready anoche !!!
can u let eli know porque no contesta !!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@May 19 2006, 08:18 PM~5461370
> *shit vato loco !~!!!!!
> 
> ill be there 2 !!!!!
> ...


SEE YOU THERE CARLOS WE GONNA GET THERE EARLY TO GET A GOOD SPOT.TOGETHER FUN IN THE SUN IS THE PLACE TO BE


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

:roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevybubble_@May 18 2006, 05:27 AM~5449623
> *I GOT 2 FROZEN PIZZAS COMING 4 ANGEL HOPE ME AND THE GUYS DONT GET HUNGRY ON THE PLANE :tongue:  uffin:
> *


Nah! Hopes you pack a seperate snack bag....Hey! How many of you all are coming????


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@May 20 2006, 09:41 AM~5463102
> *SEE YOU THERE CARLOS WE GONNA GET THERE EARLY TO GET A GOOD SPOT.TOGETHER FUN IN THE SUN IS THE PLACE TO BE
> *


U GOT IT ELI !!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

ILL BE THERE 4 SURE, WHAT TIME U GUYS ARE LEAVING !!!!?


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

HEY WHAT IS HAPPINING TO THE SITE I CANT POST NO PICS !!!! :angry:


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/pos...-1118071200.jpg


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

ttt


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

[B]Why bother going your not invited TOGETHER1!!!!!!!!![/B]</span>
<span style=\'color:blue\'>*You know who this is!?!*


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

WE PACKED AND READY 2 ROLL LESS THAN A WEEK AWAY


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IMPERIALS CAR CLUB_@May 19 2006, 06:11 PM~5460350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>Excuse Me! But don't you know that all "PROFESSIONAL LOWRIDERS" Show up at the crack of dawn.....even earlier than that for Elysian!</span></span>

<span style=\'color:red\'>At 1pm the only rope off is from LAPD and you won't be let in..... :roflmao:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

ECHNIQUES will be in the park</span></span></span></span>[/b]


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2006)

ALMOST THAT TIME ....''GOOD TIMES'' REPPIN BIG 2006.......


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

LA's FINEST CC. WILL BE THERE FOR SUPPORT HOMIES


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

CAN'T WAIT TILL SUNDAY


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

majestics will be there :biggrin:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

Can we save spaces for other club members that are coming from other cities? How many spaces can we save? :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@May 22 2006, 09:50 PM~5477881
> *Can we save spaces for other club members that are coming from other cities? How many spaces can we save? :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


AS MANY AS U CAN COVER BEFORE SOMEONE DOES HOMMIE ....GOOD LUCK 

''GOOD TIMES ROLLIN EARLY'' 2 GET A GOOD SPOT....


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*WE WILL BE THERE EARLY AS FUCK TO REPRESENT TO THE FULLEST*_ :biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@May 22 2006, 10:05 PM~5477565
> *CAN'T WAIT TILL SUNDAY
> *



U GOT THAT RIGTH !!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


!!!! JUST 5 MORE DAYS HOMIES !!!! :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

AND STILL ROLLIN SOLO!!!!!


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Epics Car Club will be there...!!! Might take a tent and sleep before the sun comes up.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

6AM - Dawn!!!???

Damn that's a long ass car show! :uh: :uh:

Dawn: The time each morning at which daylight first begins.


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

cant wait only 5 more days :biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@May 23 2006, 10:33 PM~5484296
> *cant wait only 5 more days  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 5 MORE DAYS !!!


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*Cinco dias mas. Get our spot ready we rolling in there deep. We have a chapter rolling in from out of state for this weekend. * :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

its gonna be fun :biggrin:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

KINGS OF KINGS CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE. IS EVERYBODY STILL GOING TO CRUISE WHITTIER BLVD AFTER THE PICNIC?


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: 4 MORE DAYS !!!!!!</span> AND ITS ON !!!!!</span>


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@May 23 2006, 01:48 PM~5481526
> *Epics Car Club will be there...!!! Might take a tent and sleep before the sun comes up.
> *


WHAT TIME U GUYS ROLLIN?


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

HEY WHATS UP TOGETHER SEE U GUYS THERE :wave: LOOKING FORWARD TO ANOTHER GOOD TURN OUT


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:barf: :biggrin: IT'S ALMOST TIME!!


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

hey homies someone posted a flyer and your not even on it.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

im there.... :biggrin:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pepe_@May 24 2006, 02:34 AM~5485393
> *KINGS OF KINGS  CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE. IS EVERYBODY STILL GOING TO CRUISE WHITTIER BLVD AFTER THE PICNIC?
> *


:biggrin: NO PUES SIWILL BE THERE REPRESENTING !!!KINGS OF KINGS IN THE PARKE CHOWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!  :around: :biggrin:THEN CRUISE THE VOLO ESE


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

im ready 2 see them hoppers :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@May 24 2006, 07:58 AM~5486529
> *WHAT TIME U GUYS ROLLIN?
> *


We will be rolling out before 5 am. How about you guys?


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:  3 MORE DAYS AND ITS ON !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@May 25 2006, 05:53 AM~5492949
> *We will be rolling out before 5 am. How about you guys?
> *


I'LL BE THERE AROUND 6:00 TO 7:00, C U GUYS THERE


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@May 25 2006, 07:17 AM~5493492
> *I'LL BE THERE AROUND 6:00 TO 7:00, C U GUYS THERE
> *


see you there homie.


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@May 24 2006, 10:49 PM~5491883
> *hey homies someone posted a flyer and your not even on it.
> *


Saw that!! didn't mean to make them feel like they had to recall it....... 
Hey! they didn't even include you guys either :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## IMPERIALS CAR CLUB (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by d Elegance_@May 22 2006, 03:34 PM~5475261
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>Excuse Me! But don't you know that all "PROFESSIONAL LOWRIDERS" Show up at the crack of dawn.....even earlier than that for Elysian!</span></span>
> 
> <span style=\'color:red\'>At 1pm the only rope off is from LAPD and you won't be let in..... :roflmao:
> *


Well, you know us graduates from "Professional Lowriding School".


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IMPERIALS CAR CLUB_@May 25 2006, 02:12 PM~5495665
> *Well, you know us graduates from "Professional Lowriding School".
> *


Graduates always impress....drops-outs worry us!
See you guys there! :cheesy:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I'll be out there laying on the grass eating and watching you fool's :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

I CANT WAIT TILL SUNDAY... ITS GONNA BE FIRME... :biggrin:


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@May 22 2006, 12:23 PM~5473505
> *[B]Why bother going your not invited TOGETHER1!!!!!!!!!*</span>
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>*You know who this is!?!*
> [/b]


IS THAT RIGHT ADAM!!!!!!! YOUR MIGHT GET A RUDE AWAKENIMG!!! HA HA HA!!! BETTER YET, MAKE SURE YOU SAY WHAT YOU TOLD ME THE LAST TIME!!!!! SEVERAL INDIVIDUALS WANNA HEAR FOR THEMSELVES, OK! DONT GET IT TWISTED EITHER, IM NOT TRYING TO START ANYTHING OR TO CAUSE TROUBE! JUST MAKE SURE THAT THIS LIL LETTER STAYS BETWEEN THE FEW OF US, DONT RUN TO ANY MEMBERS TO TRY TO GET A HOLD OF MY POPS, LIKE LAST TIME! FOR ALL YOU KNOW HE MIGHT GO AND HAVE A NEW RIDE, BUT I DONT WANNA START A RUMMER LIKE THE ONE THAT YOU SAID I SAID............, WELL YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN!!! SUNDAY WILL BE A GOOD HOT SUNNY DAY!!!!!!!! SO DONT TRIP, FOOL!! YOUR BROTHER

O.G.
TOGETHER 1


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

3 more days :biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

:biggrin:  3 MORE DAYS


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

half of us will be thei  r the other half will be in Ensenada


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

ALMOST


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

:biggrin:  2 MORE DAYS :biggrin:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

ill be there :wave:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

CAN THEY DO IT AGAIN? WE'LL SEE ON SUNDAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@May 26 2006, 01:34 PM~5501458
> *
> 
> WE'LL SEE ON SUNDAY!!!!!!!!
> *


Will TECHNIQUES do it again this year?


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@May 26 2006, 02:57 PM~5501935
> *Will TECHNIQUES do it again this year?
> *


Pete are you trying to intimidate them??!!!!</span>
<span style=\'color:red\'>(Warning to all: we seen TECHNIQUES this last weekend and Yup! they do look a lil bigger! and READY!!!!)


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by d Elegance_@May 26 2006, 03:32 PM~5502102
> *Pete are you trying to intimidate them??!!!!</span>
> <span style=\'color:red\'>(Warning to all: we seen TECHNIQUES this last weekend and Yup! they do look a lil bigger! and READY!!!!)
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@May 26 2006, 01:34 PM~5501458
> *
> 
> CAN THEY DO IT AGAIN? WE'LL SEE ON SUNDAY!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@May 26 2006, 02:57 PM~5501935
> *Will TECHNIQUES do it again this year?
> *


EPICS HAS BEEN OVER EATING ALL WEEK TO GET READY FOR THE TUG O WAR !!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2006)

THE ''GOOD TIMERS'' WILL BE THERE!!! REPPIN ..............


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@May 26 2006, 08:24 PM~5502919
> *THE ''GOOD TIMERS'' WILL BE THERE!!! REPPIN ..............
> *


 :biggrin:   :thumbsup:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by d Elegance_@May 26 2006, 03:32 PM~5502102
> *No. I would never try to intimidate anybody. I think we might be up for some tug-of-war this weekend. </span>*


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@May 27 2006, 12:37 AM~5504359
> *
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>That's calling them out!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:
> Angel says to remind your members not to forget their clets :biggrin:*


----------



## mrgeez84 (Nov 21, 2003)

hey homies ive been eating like a mutha fucker just to win that tug of war its gotten so bad that i dont even wear belts anymore :uh: so be on the lookout for fatz ill be the smallest one so you can just imagine how the homies look :0


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

what u talking about homie.. im like the hoppers i got lead in my trunk..hahahahha


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 27 2006, 12:36 PM~5505723
> *what u talking about homie.. im like the hoppers i got lead in my trunk..hahahahha
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

~~~~ ONE MORE DAY TO ELYSIAN PARK ~~~~~ !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrgeez84 (Nov 21, 2003)

the beers are chillin in the fridge and the car is washed and ready


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*Look for some of the TECHNIQUES banners flying on Sunday.*


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

A BIG SHOUT OUT TO THE NEW CREATIONS FAMILY! THANX 4 HELPIN ME WITH THE 39 :biggrin: !! WAS UP EPICS, STRICTLY FAMILY, AND LAST BUT NEVER LEAST GOOD TIMES! LOOKING 4WARD 2 SEEIN ALL OF U GUYS THERE!!!!! WAS UP ALTERED ONES?


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@May 27 2006, 10:34 PM~5507499
> *A BIG SHOUT OUT TO THE NEW CREATIONS FAMILY! THANX 4 HELPIN ME WITH THE 39 :biggrin: !! WAS UP EPICS, STRICTLY FAMILY, AND LAST BUT NEVER LEAST GOOD TIMES! LOOKING 4WARD 2 SEEIN ALL OF U GUYS THERE!!!!! WAS UP ALTERED ONES?
> *


what up homie


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:  UNAS CUANTAS HORITAS MAS TO ELYSIAN PARK !!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@May 27 2006, 10:36 AM~5505723
> *what u talking about homie.. im like the hoppers i got lead in my trunk..hahahahha
> *


THAT TRUE GREG :biggrin: SO WE GONNA WIN


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

You guys better get some sleep!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

t
t
t
i'm ready for the bbq :biggrin:


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

Thank you all for all your support and all the bump-ups. 

Hopefully we all have fun...And good luck to all the tug-o-war competitors

Just a few hours away! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

Dukes 67 ready to go in a few more hours :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

LOOKING FORWARD TO TOMARROW...


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@May 27 2006, 09:46 PM~5507875
> *t
> t
> t
> ...


Are you cooking???


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2006)

DAM IM ON DA LAST BATTERY BUT WE READY ''GOOD TIMES'' SAN FERNANDO VALLE AND THE REST OF THE GOOD TIMERS WILL BE THER....IN A COUPLE HOURS


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

YUP GONNA CATCH SOME ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ RIGHT BOUT NOW


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@May 27 2006, 11:14 PM~5508288
> *Are you cooking???
> *


hell yeah :biggrin:


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)

Park is full of cars already.


Will post pictures soon.


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@May 28 2006, 07:44 AM~5509089
> *hell yeah :biggrin:
> *



Hurry up Rod I need the ice.


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

we lost the tug-o-war, props to King Of Kings. another great picnic Together. cant wait until next year.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2006)

GREAT TURN OUT AGAIN AT THE PARK THANKS 4 HAVING US AND THANKS 2 ALL THE CAR CLUBS DAT SHOWED UP 2 REPP AND KEPT EVERYTHING UNDER CONTROL MUCH PROPS 2 ALL THE RIDERS ITS GOOD 2 SEE L.A. CAN STILL HAVE A PLACE 2 KICK BACK WITH THE HOMMIES .....

''GOOD TIMES'' CAR CLUB DOING IT BIG 2006.....SEE YOU ALL NEXT MONTH @ THE GOOD TIMES HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW..


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@May 28 2006, 08:44 AM~5509089
> *hell yeah :biggrin:
> *


missed Rods cooking but still it was cool


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@May 28 2006, 09:43 PM~5511775
> *missed Rods cooking but still it was cool
> *


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@May 28 2006, 09:51 PM~5511838
> *
> *


your bros car was looking tight :thumbsup:


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

BIG UPS TO TOGETHER CC FOR HAVING A GREAT EVENT SEE EVERYONE NEXT YEAR...


THANKS,
GOODTIMES CC


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

nice pics :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*Another great day in LA with all of our friends and families. I would like to thank Together Car Club for putting on another great picnic. Major props to everybody that attended the picnic with a parade of beautiful rides. Gracias a todos. *


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

HERE ARE SOME PICS FROM YESTURDAY !!!

~~ " ELYSIAN PARK 2006 ~~ "
~~ " TOGETHER'S FUN IN THE SUN ~~ "

BIG UP'S TO ALL " GOODTIMES " C.C :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
THANKS A LOT HOMIES HAD A !! BLAST !! 

AND THANKS AGAIN ELI, GREG, PAUL AND THE RST OF THE " GOODTIMES " FAM. !


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

MORE PICS !!


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@May 29 2006, 11:22 AM~5514192
> *MORE PICS !!
> *


WE WANT 2 SEE MORE GOOD TIMES PICS!!!


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

HERE U GO HOMIE !!  
















:biggrin:


----------



## 93FLEET (Dec 27, 2004)




----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

I POSTED MY PICS ON "POST YOUR RIDE" CHECK'M OUT


----------



## 93FLEET (Dec 27, 2004)




----------



## 93FLEET (Dec 27, 2004)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: IT SUCK THAT IS OVER !!!!

BUT IT WAS THAT SHIT WHILE IT LAST IT !!!


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

Dukes Pasadena had a good time thanks for putting on a good picnic Together we gave the tug of war a good try but ohwell maybe next year  thanks Together :biggrin:


----------



## 93FLEET (Dec 27, 2004)




----------



## CALI-OG (May 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 93FLEET (Dec 27, 2004)




----------



## muzikman (Jul 11, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: my favorite :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by muzikman_@May 29 2006, 03:05 PM~5515513
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: my favorite :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WONDER WHY PETE.THANKS TOGETHER FOR ANOTHER GREAT TIME HAD A GREAT LAUGH AT THE TUG OF WAR :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

laugh.. so thats why we lost you where to busy laughing


----------



## muzikman (Jul 11, 2005)

Had a great time! Looking forward to next year....Or hope to see everyone at Highland Park this June!!! BTW the 67 is for sale :biggrin:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

PICNIC WAS GODD THE TUG OF WAR WAS COOL KING OF KINGS WON AND WHITTIER BIVD WAS HAPPENING


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOGETHER1_@May 25 2006, 07:21 PM~5497817
> *IS THAT RIGHT ADAM!!!!!!! YOUR MIGHT GET A RUDE AWAKENIMG!!! HA HA HA!!! BETTER YET, MAKE SURE YOU SAY WHAT YOU TOLD ME THE LAST TIME!!!!! SEVERAL INDIVIDUALS WANNA HEAR FOR THEMSELVES, OK! DONT GET IT TWISTED EITHER, IM NOT TRYING TO START ANYTHING OR TO CAUSE TROUBE! JUST MAKE SURE THAT THIS LIL LETTER STAYS BETWEEN THE FEW OF US, DONT RUN TO ANY MEMBERS TO TRY TO GET A HOLD OF MY POPS, LIKE LAST TIME! FOR ALL YOU KNOW HE MIGHT GO AND HAVE A NEW RIDE, BUT I DONT WANNA START A RUMMER LIKE THE ONE THAT YOU SAID I SAID............, WELL YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN!!! SUNDAY WILL BE A GOOD HOT SUNNY DAY!!!!!!!! SO DONT TRIP, FOOL!! YOUR BROTHER
> 
> O.G.
> ...


FIRST OF ALL MR JUSTIFIED C.C. YOU AINT FROM TOGETHER SO YOU MIGHT AS WELL STOP CLAIMING THE FAME LIKE I TOLD YOU LAST TIME... "YOU NEVER HAVE BEEN AND NEVER WILL BE." SECOND OF ALL I NEVER RAN TO ANY MEMBERS TO GET A HOLD OF YOUR "POPS"...YOU HAVE THE WRONG FUCKEN MEMBER. NO I DONT KNOW WHAT "YOU MEAN"...I DONT RUN AT THE MOUTH LIKE SOME BITCHES LIKE YOU PEEPS. CHECK THIS OUT ESE IF YOU HAVE ANYTHING ELSE TO SAY JUST CALL ME UP...YOU KNOW WHAT IM ALL ABOUT. I AINT YOUR BROTHER.

PURO TOGETHER CAR CLUB!!!!!!!!!!!!!! POR VIDA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IMPERIALS CAR CLUB (Sep 15, 2002)

Thanks *TOGETHER Car Club* for putting on the best "rollin" car show / picnic.

Will see eveybody at the next stop!


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

Thanks TOGETHER Car Club for putting on the best "rollin" car show / picnic.

Will see eveybody at the next stop!

<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>No Thank You all for the support
P.S. That's what we call "Professional Lowriders"...Looking good and Strong!
:thumbsup:</span>


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by d Elegance_@Jun 1 2006, 09:53 PM~5536517
> *Thanks TOGETHER Car Club for putting on the best "rollin" car show / picnic.
> 
> Will see eveybody at the next stop!
> ...


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: TOGETHER FOR A GREAT PIK-NIK SEE YOU NEXT YEAR :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

]!!! KINGS OF KINGS !!! TUG OF WAR CHAMPS 2006;] [/URL]


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

2006 TUG OF WAR CHAMPS !!!KINGS OF KINGS!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 2006


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: KOOL FLIKZ GROUCHO :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Nice pics groucho!


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

<span style='color:blue'>HEY HOW DO U POST PIX. NOW?


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

Cool pics everyone. The picnic was a good day!!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

:biggrin: Thank you all for a good show!


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

SHIT WAS CRACKIN!!!


----------



## SIKASS84 (Feb 3, 2006)

sorry not going


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Jun 3 2006, 02:49 PM~5545954
> *
> 
> 
> ...


R THOSE RED RIMS OR IS IT THE RUST FROM THE UNDERCARRIAGE SPREADING? WHATS UP WITH THE PINK TOP? IS THAT WHY IT MAKES ALL THAT SICK NOISE WHEN U HIT THE SWITCHES?


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

OOOOOHHHH CRICKET-SON. I STILL SEE THE HATE IN YOUR EYES. DONT WORRY YOU'LL GET THERE ONE DAY. ONE QUESTION. WHATS UP WITH THE 10in. YOU WERE DOING? YOU STILL COULD'NT HIT THE BUMPER WITH YOUR REAREND LAYED. I WOULD'NT EVEN WASTE MY TIME ON THAT JUNK. NEXT TIME LOCK YOUR REAR UP AND YOU MIGHT DO 11in. YOUR CAR LOOKS LIKE ANYOTHER BLUE CUTLESS OUT THERE.............................................................BASIC PAINT, RIMS......................... I TAKE PRIDE IN MY SHIT. CAUSE I DID THAT. I TOOK THE WHOLE UNDERCARRAGE OFF AND HAD IT CHROMED. I PUT MY HYDRAULICS IN MYSELF. DID MY OWN WIRING AND PUT MY SYSTEM IN TOO. WHAT YOU DO? OH, NOTH'N! YOUR CLEAR SWITCH-BOX LOOKS LIKE IT BELONGS IN SOMETHING WITH AIRBAGS.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

BIG UPS TO MARTY AND ADAM. SOMETIMES YOU GOTTA LET THESE PART TIME RIDERS KNOW THE TRUTH ABOUT THEMSELVES. ITS ALL GOOD.......................


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

H I THINK U MIGHT OF PICKED THE PINK ON YOUR ROOF!!! WOW</span>


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

[/quote]

I WAS WAITING FOR THE 10 CLOWNS TO JUMP OUT! BUT ONLY 1 SHOWED!


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

ONCE AGIN YOU DONT KNOW WHAT THE FUCK YOU TALK'N ABOUT! I DONT OWE NOBODY SHIT!!!!!!!!! IF SOMEONE THINKS I OWE THEM, LET'UM TRY TO COLLECT!!!!!! I GOT A BURNER WAITING FOR'UM!!!! I GOT CAUGHT SLIPP'N ONCE AND IT WONT HAPPEN AGIN!!!!! AINT NOBODY HELP ME WITH SHIT!!!!!! NOBODY TURND A WRENCH BUT ME. THE ONLY OTHER PERSON THAT TOUCHED MY CAR WAS THE PERSON THAT WELDED IT. SO FUCK WHOEVER YOU BEEN TALK'N TO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AS FAR AS THAT OIL SHIT, THAT PERSON GOT A PASS BECAUSE OF THE BIG HOMIE!!!!!!!!! NOW I SEE YOU WANT TO THROW STONES!!!!!!!! I CAN DO THAT TOO!!!!!!! I CAN TALK ABOUT THAT "STARTER" BUT I AINT GONNA GO THERE, CAUSE I KNOW THATS SOME PERSONAL SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!! JUST LIKE THAT OIL SHIT WAS PERSONAL. YOU SHOULD'NT HAVE GONE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

[ :twak: :buttkick: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

I'M STILL HERE!!!!!!!! I SEE YOU LEFT!!!


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Jun 13 2006, 08:08 AM~5599748
> *ONCE AGIN YOU DONT KNOW WHAT THE FUCK YOU TALK'N ABOUT! I DONT OWE NOBODY SHIT!!!!!!!!! IF SOMEONE THINKS I OWE THEM, LET'UM TRY TO COLLECT!!!!!! I GOT A BURNER WAITING FOR'UM!!!! I GOT CAUGHT SLIPP'N ONCE AND IT WONT HAPPEN AGIN!!!!!   AINT NOBODY HELP ME WITH SHIT!!!!!! NOBODY TURND A WRENCH BUT ME. THE ONLY OTHER PERSON THAT TOUCHED MY CAR WAS THE PERSON THAT WELDED IT. SO FUCK WHOEVER YOU BEEN TALK'N TO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AS FAR AS THAT OIL SHIT, THAT PERSON GOT A PASS BECAUSE OF THE BIG HOMIE!!!!!!!!! NOW I SEE YOU WANT TO THROW STONES!!!!!!!! I CAN DO THAT TOO!!!!!!! I CAN TALK ABOUT THAT "STARTER" BUT I AINT GONNA GO THERE, CAUSE I KNOW THATS SOME PERSONAL SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!! JUST LIKE THAT OIL SHIT WAS PERSONAL. YOU SHOULD'NT HAVE GONE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


U MEAN THE STARTER I HAD REBUILT WHEN I GOT MY 48 WIRED? THE 1 THAT WAS STOLEN BY THE PERSON THAT PAINTED MY SHIT! GO THERE I REALLY DONT CARE. THE ONE HE LEFT IN MY CAR I REBUILT AGAIN SO WHAT DUMMY! EVERYTHING THAT WAS DONE TO ANY OF MY CARS CAME OUT MY POCKET! AFTER I MADE THAT FOOL TAKE OFF MY STARTER AND RETURN IT, I TOLD HIM TO STICK IT UP HIS ASS CAUSE I ALREADY BUILT THE JUNK HE LEFT IN MY CAR!!!!! AS FAR AS I SEE, YOUR CAR LOOKS LIKE ITS WAITING 4 THE CIRCUS 2 SHOW. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@Jun 13 2006, 08:47 AM~5599913
> *LOL LOL*


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@Jun 13 2006, 07:51 AM~5599933
> *LOL LOL
> *


 JUST LIKE THAT GOOD IDEA YOU HAD FOR A SHOW. THAT SHIT WAS A JOKE. NOBODY EVEN SHOWED UP. THEN YOU WANNA PASS OUT TROPHIES TO THE CLUB MEMBERS THAT HELPTED OUT WITH THAT BULLSHIT. (SHAKING MY HEAD IN DISCUSS)JOKE,JOKE,JOKE,JOKE,JOKE,JOKE,JOKE,JOKE...............................YOU GET THE IDEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

I'M DONE WITH YA......................I'LL SEE YOU IN THE STREETS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Jun 13 2006, 09:08 AM~5600038
> *JUST LIKE THAT GOOD IDEA YOU HAD FOR A SHOW. THAT SHIT WAS A JOKE. NOBODY EVEN SHOWED UP. THEN YOU WANNA PASS OUT TROPHIES TO THE CLUB MEMBERS THAT HELPTED OUT WITH THAT BULLSHIT.  (SHAKING MY HEAD IN DISCUSS)JOKE,JOKE,JOKE,JOKE,JOKE,JOKE,JOKE,JOKE...............................YOU GET THE IDEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


BASICALLY U ARE THE 1 LOOKING STUPID, I GOT THE SPOT AND TROPHIES, U WERE SUPPOSE TO BRING THE CARS FOOL! THE PEOPLE I INVITED SHOWED, WHAT HAPPENED TO YOURS? LOL</span> BY THE WAY BE CAREFULL WHAT U WISH 4!!!!!!!! I DONT GIVE A FUCK WHERE U SEE ME YOU *** BITCH!!!!


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

SEE YOU, WHEN I SEE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: machinegun: :machinegun: :: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: : IM OUT, IM GONE, ALRATO!!!


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

WHATS UP IN ELYSIAN PK? THERE WAS SUPPOSE 2 BE A FEW MORE SHOWS COMING UP.


----------



## BIG DADDY CADDY (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOGETHER1_@Mar 5 2006, 06:08 PM~4982299
> *[attachmentid=487467]I'LL BE THERE :biggrin: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


SO WHATS UP R U WITH THE CLUB NOW AS I SEE YOUR POSTING TOGETHER L.A. 4 LIFE    :thumbsup:


----------

